# Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To sign with Houston



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

> Trevor Ariza's agent David Lee said Monday that the Lakers won't receive a hometown discount from his client.
> 
> Lee declined to reveal how much of a raise Ariza will seek when he becomes an unrestricted free agent, but he said his client should make him the most coveted wing player on the market.
> 
> ...


expected. he's young and can only get better. i wont get mad if he bolts for greener pastures.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*








@ the dumbos thinking he would


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

Whatever. This is just an agent being a scumbag, as always.

What do you expect the agent to say, "Oh yeah, we'll give up all our negotiating leverage and sign with the Lakers for the minimum"?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

i think he's worth maybe 6 million to 6.5 per year.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

wont be surprised if he gets 7-8 mil per.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



qross1fan said:


> @ the dumbos thinking he would


Don't laugh at our misfortune Clippers fan. We're doing the best we can.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

David Lee sucks


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

This is Bynums ******* agent too right?...this ****ing guy


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

Good lord. You guys want Trevor to blow you as well? He's young and already has a ring, why should he take a pay cut to make you guys happy? You aren't his wife. Vets with millions in the bank roll take paycuts to play for contenders, but guys barely old enough to drink.

There are two things more important to Trevor than playing for the Lakers, money and playing time. If the Lakers offer both he will be back, simple as that. If it's just one he's moving on.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

Get some, gangsta.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



OMGBaselRocks! said:


> i wont get mad if he bolts for *greener* pastures.


Neither would I. :bsmile:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

I really hope he stays, but then again I wouldn't really blame him if someone offered him some crazy contract.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

Trevor is just a role player he's not worth more than the MLE. LO is worth more and who we should be focusing on. WE can't get caught up overpaying Trevor though he's valuable to us. He's replaceable LO really isn't with how we play. Can't alienate LO by getting to worried about Ariza. If someone wants to blow big money on Aria then see ya thanks for the ring. he shouldn't be taking discounts he should be getting as much as he can . I doubt there is this huge market for him with Marion and Artest out there being better players.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



jazzy1 said:


> Trevor is just a role player he's not worth more than the MLE. LO is worth more and who we should be focusing on. WE can't get caught up overpaying Trevor though he's valuable to us. He's replaceable LO really isn't with how we play. Can't alienate LO by getting to worried about Ariza. If someone wants to blow big money on Aria then see ya thanks for the ring. he shouldn't be taking discounts he should be getting as much as he can . I doubt there is this huge market for him with Marion and Artest out there being better players.


this

if someone wants to pay him more than the MLE, i'll be happy to see him leave. he's a role player and anything over 7, 8 million a year is overpaying. better off working a sign-n-trade deal to acquire either artest or marion. package of morrison + farmar + sun yue +_ future 2nd round picks should get it done.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

David Lee is definitely right with one of the points he makes...

If you're talking about a 5-year deal, Trevor will only be 28 when the contract is up. Ron Artest will be 35.

Trevor is just so damn young, which is the main reason why we'll probably have to pay him $6+m per season. I really think we'll have him locked up within the first five days of FA.

It sounds like Turkoglu, Gordon, Villanueva, Bass, Millsap, possibly Boozer and Kidd will be getting most of the interest from Portland, Detroit and the other main threats for Ariza.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

What's a crazy contract? If we let Ariza go and he signs for 7.5 million a year somewhere else I will be mad at the Laker's management. He's like Posey but better, more versatile.

Ariza should be our first priority. If he wants 10 million a year, then let him go, but 7.5 is more than reasonable IMO.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

But if Ariza gets some offer of $8-9m per season from some insane team, I say we give Odom an offer that averages about $8m per year and say good bye to Trevor. Then we throw the full MLE offer to Ron Artest and hope that the opportunity to play for a championship team with Kobe is enough to do it. Other SF options would be Jamario Moon, Rodney Carney and Shawn Marion.

I have a feeling, though, that the Lakers would be willing to give that kind of money to Ariza. In that case, we'd have to use our MLE to find a replacement for Odom. Channing Frye, Brandon Bass, Rasheed Wallace, Drew Gooden, Chris Wilcox, Chris Andersen, Hakim Warrick, Charlie Villanueva and Antonio McDyess would be the options there.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

ariza isn't worth more than 6.5 million to me. he had a good year, but so did sasha and look at him. i'd need to see at least 2 years of consistency.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

there's only three team with cap space and two of the team will likely not invest that 6+ million on ariza. the other team being detroit, will likely pursue other top FAs.

now where's all the suitors for ariza? pretty much all the contenders with MLE.

the best offer ariza will likely get? the MLE.

sure we wont get a hometown discount on trevor, but does that mean we have to overpay for his service? the MLE is more than enough. if he's butt hurt that the lakers only offered him the MLE, than let him walk. it's strictly business. 

though i feel bad cause he'll get paid the same amount as luke, sasha, and morrison but what can you do it's the economy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

if ariza leaves, we can still go for artest now that yao's career might be over.

to be honest, trevor isn't THAT good on an individual level. he just fits this team really well. put him on a scrub team, and i don't think he'd do nearly as much as he does with the lakers. if im mitch i start off the offer with the MLE, and negotiate. the max i'd be willing to pay him is double his salary.. so 3.1x2 = 6.2 million.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



afobisme said:


> ariza isn't worth more than 6.5 million to me. he had a good year, but so did sasha and look at him. i'd need to see at least 2 years of consistency.


exactly. I'm much more confident that Trevor will continue to improve, but I'm not ready to break the bank for him either. I think the best option for both sides would be to give him say a 3 year deal around $20 million, the last year being a player option. This gives him a little security, yet still gives him the opportunity to really cash in in two years, should he continue to improve so steadily. He's so dam young, not to mention the market should improve by 2011 and the free agent class won't be so jammed packed. 

He was extremely valuable, probably vital, to our title run this year. But he hasn't exactly earned that huge deal yet. He still can though, he just turned 24 for God's sake.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



Jamel Irief said:


> Good lord. You guys want Trevor to blow you as well?


Well, Trevor is a decent looking guy....


But that's not my thing.. So maybe Basel should answer this one.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



Damian Necronamous said:


> But if Ariza gets some offer of $8-9m per season from some insane team, I say we give Odom an offer that averages about $8m per year and say good bye to Trevor. Then we throw the full MLE offer to Ron Artest and hope that the opportunity to play for a championship team with Kobe is enough to do it. Other SF options would be Jamario Moon, Rodney Carney and Shawn Marion.


I really don't see any team offering Trevor that. Maybe if it's like the Bulls 2000 when they struck out with all their free agent targets and threw a max offer at Tim Thomas just so they can say they signed SOMETHING. But I think most of the unrestricted FA's will move teams and the open cap room along the league will go to better players than Ariza. 

Ariza should settle for nothing less than a Luke Walton deal, Buss should be willing to go a little higher if there is a lot of outside interest. You have to remember Trevor, had a great playoff run, but he has yet to show he can be a consistent starter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

I actually think that Laker's should match whatever comes his way. We all know how important he is to winning a title this year, and winning another one next year.

He's our best wing defender. He's developed an extremely impressive three point jumper that was great percentage wise in the playoffs, and fairly clutch throughout the season and playoffs.

He's also clutch as hell for a young guy, and doesn't get rattled when the game is tight on the big stage. 

He plays under control and seemingly has a high basketball IQ.

I mean, what is Hedo asking for? 10 million or something close to that? Which is insanity... But I wouldn't be surprised to see him get at least 6-7 million a year. 

And lets face it, Hedo is very one dimensional. He's a three point shooter, and he's clutch and all... But I mean, if he gets that much, why not give someone like Ariza who shot near 50 percent in the play offs, including making some clutch baskets, as opposed to Hedo who shot 38 percent in the playoffs? Not to mention you can add that Ariza is a superior defender in all regards, was second in the NBA in steals, 13th in the NBA for total assists, and he's still young with a tall ceiling.

If a team offers him 8, then I don't see why the Lakers shouldn't or wouldnt match it for that matter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

Whoever gives him big money is gonna be mad at themselves.

He shot 50% on wide open threes, he can't create his own shot, and he's not going to blossom if he's given more rope. He's a roleplayer, but I expect someone to see potential and pay him something he's not worth.

Good move for Trevor, though.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



Coatesvillain said:


> Whoever gives him big money is gonna be mad at themselves.
> 
> He shot 50% on wide open threes, he can't create his own shot, and he's not going to blossom if he's given more rope. He's a roleplayer, but I expect someone to see potential and pay him something he's not worth.
> 
> Good move for Trevor, though.


I agree.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



jazzy1 said:


> Trevor is just a role player he's not worth more than the MLE. LO is worth more and who we should be focusing on. WE can't get caught up overpaying Trevor though he's valuable to us. He's replaceable LO really isn't with how we play. Can't alienate LO by getting to worried about Ariza. If someone wants to blow big money on Aria then see ya thanks for the ring. he shouldn't be taking discounts he should be getting as much as he can . I doubt there is this huge market for him with Marion and Artest out there being better players.


I agree with this as well.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

Maybe its just me but i have this feeling that if trevor leaves, Shannon Brown is going to explode just like Ariza did this year. This guy is as athletic as Trevor but imo he has a better ball handling skill and to be honest he seems to have a better shooting stroke than Riza.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



OMGBaselRocks! said:


> Maybe its just me but i have this feeling that if trevor leaves, Shannon Brown is going to explode just like Ariza did this year. This guy is as athletic as Trevor but imo he has a better ball handling skill and to be honest he seems to have a better shooting stroke than Riza.


They play two different position so I'm not sure what this has to do with Brown.

If we don't get Ariza back or sign a SF, it would mean we would have Walton and Morrison fighting for the starting spot. The thought of that is definitely frightening.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



sylaw said:


> They play two different position so I'm not sure what this has to do with Brown.
> 
> If we don't get Ariza back or sign a SF, it would mean we would have Walton and Morrison fighting for the starting spot. The thought of that is definitely frightening.


my point was that someone can provide that spark ariza provides, and shannon is a very good candidate to do it. odom can start at the 3 spot.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

I just don't see anyway we should lose LO. He has driven me nuts over the years at times but he's irreplaceable in my eyes. I'm not cerain Bynum will ever be healthy for any sustained amount of time. And lets face it the LO/Gasol frontline won us the title this season. LO is reliable now he plays hard more consistently handles the rock passes it great and now has become a good 3pt shooter. If he wants 10 a year for 4 we should do it. I mean he, Kobe and Gasol play seemlessly with each other it fits perfectly.There just aren't talents like his around the league. He's blocking shots now come on man pay LO. 

and hope Ariza can take a few pennies more than Luke and call it a day.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

If free agency shapes up the way it looks like it will, we'll probably be able to get Trevor and Lamar for slightly above the MLE.

Detroit - Ben Gordon, Charlie Villanueva
Portland - Hedo Turkoglu
OKC - Paul Millsap
Memphis - David Lee
Toronto - wants to keep Shawn Marion

That means that every team with significant cap space won't be able to sign Ariza for anything above the MLE, along with the rest of the league.

We'll keep our guys.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



> Trevor Ariza's agent emerged from a lengthy phone conversation with Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak on Wednesday afternoon convinced that the team isn't as interested in re-signing his client as it claims to be.
> 
> "I had a long conversation with Mitch, and I don't think it's going anywhere," agent David Lee said. "I think I'm being optimistic when I say it's not going anywhere."
> 
> ...


hehehe


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

What I really want to know is...which teams? This just sounds like a moron agent blowing smoke up everybody's ***.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



Damian Necronamous said:


> What I really want to know is...which teams? This just sounds like a moron agent blowing smoke up everybody's ***.


I guarantee that it's just Lee throwing out BS.

i'd like to see him disappear and never be heard from again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



> *Sources: Ariza may leave Lakers*
> 
> Trevor Ariza's short but sweet stay in Los Angeles might be coming to an end.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

Is he turning into the new James Posey....Overvalued "key" piece?


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

I'd rather keep Ariza then Odom, if I had to choose between the two. Everyone says Ariza is easily replaced but who would really be his replacement? Jamario Moon? That's the only guy who can do what Ariza brings to the table, and even then he's not as good a shooter.

Odom may be the more unique skill wise, but dude is the epitome of inconsistency with the Lakers. I honestly think we need to move as much of the inconstant players as we can, and if that means starting with Odom so be it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



Nightmute said:


> I'd rather keep Ariza then Odom, if I had to choose between the two. Everyone says Ariza is easily replaced but who would really be his replacement? Jamario Moon? That's the only guy who can do what Ariza brings to the table, and even then he's not as good a shooter.
> 
> Odom may be the more unique skill wise, but dude is the epitome of inconsistency with the Lakers. I honestly think we need to move as much of the inconstant players as we can, and if that means starting with Odom so be it.


Ariza can just as easily dissapear....we are all just in a lovefest cause his best month of his career was in the playoffs. I love Ariza but we cant go crazy on him


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

If thats how it is then let him walk.

I'm sure Ron-Ron will be more than happy to come win a championship.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



DaRizzle said:


> Ariza can just as easily dissapear....we are all just in a lovefest cause his best month of his career was in the playoffs. I love Ariza but we cant go crazy on him


No I'm in a lovefest because he consistently brings defense and hustle even when he's underperforming offensively. As opposed to when Odom's offense isn't flowing, he's not doing anything out there majority of the time. This isn't unique to Odom either, Sasha, Farmar, and Luke share this same flaw.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



MojoPin said:


> If thats how it is then let him walk.
> 
> I'm sure Ron-Ron will be more than happy to come win a championship.


**** Artest. I don't want him on the Lakers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

On ESPN they were saying Ariza thought it was a "slap in the face" to be offered only the MLE and might take another MLE on another team just to spite the Lakers...

That sounds like his agent if u ask me


...and Id take Artest over Ariza in a split second..Thats a no brainer...better D, better O, doesnt get injured as ofter...uh, sign me up

...lets not forget Ariza has a bum foot


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

And lets not forget Artest has a bum brain.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

winning solves everything, he was on great behavior this last year...I actually think he's pretty harmless now


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

Um no it doesn't, and I really don't feel like having Artest throwing up 25 ill advised threes a game. Ask Houston how aggravating Artest's shot selection is.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

On top of it isn't Artest like 33? We should be trying to get younger, not older.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



Nightmute said:


> Um no it doesn't, and I really don't feel like having Artest throwing up 25 ill advised threes a game. Ask Houston how aggravating Artest's shot selection is.


Um yeah...who else was there? Von freakin Wafer?!? He had to become that player for them. He wouldnt do that here


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

I really don't see Artest taking the MLE, if Ariza won't take the MLE why would nut-nut, I mean ron-ron?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



Nightmute said:


> On top of it isn't Artest like 33? We should be trying to get younger, not older.


He would be a perfect replacement...we are in dynasty mode right now...do what it takes. It takes Ron if Ariza leaves


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



Nightmute said:


> **** Artest. I don't want him on the Lakers.


Team chemistry could be an issue, true, but **** who else would we want? Marion is even worse, imo.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



DaRizzle said:


> Um yeah...who else was there? Von freakin Wafer?!? He had to become that player for them. He wouldnt do that here


He's always been that player, he thinks he's better then he really is. He's never accepted a specific role because he wants to be that guy who hits that dagger shot, and he'll shoot you out of the game to do so.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



Nightmute said:


> He's always been that player, he thinks he's better then he really is. He's never accepted a specific role because he wants to be that guy who hits that dagger shot, and he'll shoot you out of the game to do so.


Dude...look at the other outside options on the teams he has played on...Kevin Martin I guess could be "the guy"


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

PJax could keep him under control.

He is no worse than Rodman.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

id like to see ron if ariza leaves but like cris said, will he take the mle? eehhh.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

I thought Ron just wanted to win? I thought he said something similar to that before he went to the Rockets.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*

No Artest, please.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



> Trevor Ariza's short but sweet stay in Los Angeles might be coming to an end.
> 
> The 24-year-old swingman, who played a key role in the Lakers' run to their 15th NBA championship, is on the verge of leaving the club, sources close to the situation said on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


I posted this on the first page, but it sounds like the cavs really want him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

^ F!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

I just don't see him doing it. Why would he take the MLE elsewhere when its probably going to cost him more money to move to Cleveland than it currently costs him in L.A? **** if he's all about the money, then you would think that it would make sense to stay where he's at.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

^some agents can have a massive leverage over a players career. lee is no david falk, but i wont be surprised if he somehow talks ariza out of staying in los angeles.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

I really think that if its the MLE both ways, he'll stay with the Lakers; however, if there is another team offering him more, I expect him to leave.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Cavs INsider said:


> OK ..he just called me back. Nothing looks like it's getting done tonight. From the way he was talking, we're feeling like we're in the middle of a mental tug of war that involves two players, and two teams. Lakers/Cavs, Artest/Ariza. We feel that Ariza prefers to be a Laker, and we're also feeling that Artest is on the fence.
> 
> To us, it looks like we're waiting on a Laker decision in going to decide where each ends up.
> 
> ...



thought id share this


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Cavs Scout said:


> Nothing that I was told mentioned anything regarding any AV involvement. I'm trying to digest the information as it comes in here. And this is my OPINION, just based on the infortmation I've gotten and how I interpret it.
> 
> LA is deciding who they prefer to sign between Artest and Ariza. Since Artest didn't jump at our offer of our MLE, he must prefer LA if THEY would offer theirs.
> 
> ...



a few more


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

ariza is our number one priority. if he takes the MLE, everyone is happy. if he wants more, well see ya in a different uniform, trevor.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

I'm more comfortable giving Ron Artest our full MLE than I am giving Trevor Ariza more than the full MLE, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

ehh id rather overpay a young player than a veteran a few years away from detoriorating.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm more comfortable giving Ron Artest our full MLE than I am giving Trevor Ariza more than the full MLE, and I'll leave it at that.


Serious...I dont understand why people would be against this...This isnt the scary crazy Artest of several years ago....now he's just funny crazy. He's the modern day Rick Fox...just better!!! Ron would be great here, he knows he has at least two better scoring options on the floor, I think he could still have a D player of the year left in him if he goes back to focusing on D, which he could do here...and he will still put in 8-12ppg for you.

I would give Ariza a dime over the mid, maybe even less...His stock is WAY overvalued if he get over MLE

Besides dunks, can Ariza do that Ron cant do better?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

Well I hate watching Artest play basketball. He handles the ball like a offensive lineman and his shot looks like he has no flexibility in his shoulders... what a ugly game!

Anyways, it was obvious Trevor wasn't getting higher than the MLE. Why would the Lakers offer him more than his market value? So now his agent is claiming to be highly offended and going to take the same "low ball" offer elsewhere? Maybe Ariza wasn't as intent to resign as we were lead to believe either?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

Bleeds purple and gold my ***. I love Trevor, but let's be real here, no way is he worth more than the full MLE and no way in ****ing hell is he a 7-8 million dollar type of player (yet). I know this is probably Lee talking, but if Trevor hasn't lost his memory, he should be thankful to the Lakers who gave him the opportunity to become what he is today. If this is actually him, then good riddance, Trevor, I'll take Ron for the MLE in a heartbeat over you for more than the MLE.

/pissed


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm more comfortable giving Ron Artest our full MLE than I am giving Trevor Ariza more than the full MLE, and I'll leave it at that.


:whatever:


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Plastic Man said:


> Bleeds purple and gold my ***. I love Trevor, but let's be real here, no way is he worth more than the full MLE and no way in ****ing hell is he a 7-8 million dollar type of player (yet). I know this is probably Lee talking, but if Trevor hasn't lost his memory, he should be thankful to the Lakers who gave him the opportunity to become what he is today. If this is actually him, then good riddance, Trevor, I'll take Ron for the MLE in a heartbeat over you for more than the MLE.
> 
> /pissed


Yep. If he gets a better offer, that would be a different story. But I really would not be rooting for him at all if he takes the MLE elsewhere.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

I love Trevor, but if we can get Ron for the MLE, we have to do it. Kobe and Phil will not only keep him in check, they will mold him into a great team player.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

I will believe Ariza is getting big offers when he actually signs the deal. He just isn't that good.

Anyone thought of Grant Hill as a stop-gap measure?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

Hill is looking for a longer contract than I think we want to give him. But it is an interesting thought


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

Matt Barnes, Desmond Mason, Marquis Daniels...a few of the other options. But those are just ideas.

I think there is still a chance that Ariza comes back.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

Desmond Mason!

That dude can ball.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

Apparently Trevor is meeting with the Rockets in Houston today. Really? He clearly doesn't care about winning.

The only teams he should be considering leaving for, IMO, are Portland (if they pay him), San Antonio and Phoenix.

*If Trevor is indeed gone, possible replacements include:*
Ron Artest: would make us a more physical team, and at times, unstoppable on offense
Shawn Marion: plays very up-tempo, would make us the best rebounding team in the league if Odom returns, but a worse shot than Ariza
Rodney Carney: I think he can be a very good role player on a winning team, steadily improving
Matt Barnes: would be a cheaper option, and could certainly do some things
Grant Hill: far from a long-term solution, but still a solid player, a step slow on D
Marquis Daniels: more of a SG but a proven scorer
Anthony Parker: also not a long-term solution, but a good player

I actually think my first choice out of those guys would be Marion. He would start at the 3, but could play the 4 like Odom. It's hard to see how any team could keep up with us if we put a team of Kobe, Marion, Odom and Gasol out on the floor. Would Marion take the MLE? I think it would require Turkoglu going to the Blazers and the Raptors deciding to sign David Lee (the player) or Trevor Ariza instead.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

I think Marion is a head case more than Artest


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I will believe Ariza is getting big offers when he actually signs the deal. He just isn't that good.
> 
> Anyone thought of Grant Hill as a stop-gap measure?


I'd like to see Hill win a championship. He deserves one.

I don't see Marion signing for the MLE. His ego is bloated enough to still think he's worth big bucks, which is certainly not the case.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



DaRizzle said:


> I think Marion is a head case more than Artest


How so? 

He doesn't have a foul play history like Artest, plays team ball. He was always on trade block in Phoenix, which I believe ticked him off. Otherwise, he would be a great addition to our team if Ariza doesn't return. Over, I am not sure if Marion would play for us at MLE offer.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

there was a reason he was on the trade block...big *** ego

Artest is a team player way before Marion...I see Marion being a whiner long before Artest ever would


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

Kobe and Artest on the same team. That would be nice. 
And then Lakers send Farmar and mustache to Chicago for Hinrich. :champagne:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



DaRizzle said:


> there was a reason he was on the trade block...big *** ego
> 
> Artest is a team player way before Marion...I see Marion being a whiner long before Artest ever would


I still fail to understand how Marion has an ego, let alone being a big one. Phoenix wasn't going to spend money on him since Kerr decided to trade for Shaq. Marion, deservedly so, should have gotten the offer from them since he stuck around in Phoenix even before Nash got there.

I don't mind Artest being on the Lakers roster. The problem I've with him being obnoxious when things don't go his way. He still has yet to learn being poise and calm. And for crying out loud, there were threads about LO for Artest trade. Frankly, I still don't get the obsession of Lakers fan on this board.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Jesukki said:


> Kobe and Artest on the same team. That would be nice.
> *And then Lakers send Farmar and mustache to Chicago for Hinrich.* :champagne:


That's my pipe dream trade which will never happened now that Gordon is no longer a Bull. :mad2:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Lynx said:


> I still fail to understand how Marion has an ego, let alone being a big one. Phoenix wasn't going to spend money on him since Kerr decided to trade for Shaq. Marion, deservedly so, should have gotten the offer from them since he stuck around in Phoenix even before Nash got there.
> 
> I don't mind Artest being on the Lakers roster. The problem I've with him being obnoxious when things don't go his way. He still has yet to learn being poise and calm. And for crying out loud, there were threads about LO for Artest trade. Frankly, I still don't get the obsession of Lakers fan on this board.


Marion thinks he deserves super star money, which he does not. That is where the ego comes from.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Lynx said:


> That's my pipe dream trade which will never happened now that Gordon is no longer a Bull. :mad2:


Yeah i know but hey we can always dream about that.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



MojoPin said:


> Marion thinks he deserves super star money, which he does not. That is where the ego comes from.


I don't follow quote of NBA players on daily basis. How much and for how long is he asking for?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

matt barnes should be our #1 realistic target


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

I'm grateful for what Ariza did for this team, but Mitch got down to business and made an upgrade. David Lee shouldn't spout off at the mouth a day after free agency begins anymore.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm grateful for what Ariza did for this team, but Mitch got down to business and made an upgrade. David Lee shouldn't spout off at the mouth a day after free agency begins anymore.


Lee is only going to hurt Ariza, imo. If he bullies the other teams the same as us, I could see them telling him to **** off too.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

wow. a straight up swap with the rockets. damn. artest as a laker is going to be crazy though lol.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



> Ariza agreed to a five-year deal with the Rockets for about $33 million, roughly the same that the Lakers had offered in their effort to retain him.
> 
> "I had to do what was best for me and family," Ariza said. "I am happy with my decision. I'm glad this all worked out. The Rockets are going to give me a chance to improve my game and that's all you can ask for."
> 
> ...




this guys is full of ****. and what's sad is he failed his client big time :rofl:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*

9 million more than the MLE?

LMAO, maybe on Planet retard.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount; To Cleveland?*



Cris said:


> 9 million more than the MLE?
> 
> LMAO, maybe on Planet retard.


:rofl:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow, Ariza ended up signing for pretty much the exact same contract he would have gotten with the Lakers. His agent is retarded.

I'm pretty happy with Artest though, although I will really miss Ariza.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> I can tell you definitively Trevor had an offer that was nine million more than what the Rockets offered and he decided to go with Houston,"


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ That image is so priceless! :laugh:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol i love the gif 

was that when shannon brown threw down the dunk on a scrub?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DANNY said:


> lol i love the gif
> 
> was that when shannon brown threw down the dunk on a scrub?


Yeah. I use it to accentuate the stupidity of certain trolls. :champagne:


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Huge mistake by Ariza, going to a team with no identity and probably no future with Yao and TM out for the seasone and soon to be traded. 

I dont care what he says, I cant belive he wasnt appreciated here with the Lakers. The Rockets must have put an impresive sales pitch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Yeah. I use it to accentuate the stupidity of certain trolls. :champagne:


Irony!

It was when Shannon Brown destroyed a lay-up attempt by a scrub.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



DaRizzle said:


> This is Bynums ******* agent too right?...this ****ing guy


Yes he is...all Lee thinks about is another big payday. Geeze...you can see right through his bogus comments.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Ariza wont accept hometown discount*



> Ariza was Plan A: With the Los Angeles Laker boldly agreeing to terms with forward Ron Artest, General Manager Mitch Kupchak has landed a player the team has been itching to acquire since he was in Indiana.
> 
> The cost was the well-liked Trevor Ariza, who has agreed to sign an MLE deal with the Houston Rockets (~$32.3 million).
> 
> ...


:tumbleweed:


----------

